# Thread of horrors. What's the most terrible thing you've seen online?



## Lemmingwise (Jul 30, 2019)

For me it's when HPV goes haywire.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2019)

@The Last Stand's posts.


----------



## Chichan (Jul 30, 2019)

At that point I would just an hero.
Edit: http://runthegauntlet.org/ I almost puked, but I watched it the whole way through. Also crazyshit.com its like a repository of the worlds most fucked up shit. From dumb cam whores,terrible porn, gore the whole 9 yards. Don't watch unless you hate yourself and like gagging every other 5 minutes.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jul 30, 2019)

Any of the many lolcow nudes/genitalia pics.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 30, 2019)

A crude drawing on DA of a fat shota version of Dr Stein from Soul Eater tied up and pissing himself


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 30, 2019)

That video of the dude picking out his eye, like clawing it out and destroying it.. It's been years since I've seen it but I really want to forget it

anyone remember that?


----------



## Fek (Jul 30, 2019)

The OP said:
			
		

> _I am Groot_


I had completely forgot that was a thing. Thank you for reminding me. 



Spoiler: No images but still NSFL



I recall being linked some images from something called the "Pain Olympics." They were a series of pictures involving (hopefully faked) removal of some poor sod's junk with a grand finale of someone biting the successfully removed wang. I attribute that to a few nightmares in the following months.


----------



## ES 195 (Jul 30, 2019)

It's not all technically online but a lot of the videos and images you can find in the Zoosadism Megathread are probably contenders for worst shit on the internet. Fucking/ torturing animals for sexual pleasure is about as low as you can go.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 30, 2019)

This website.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm not sure what the most terrible thing I've seen is tbh, can't keep track of all the gore shit I've ended up watching on long nights when I was a bored teen. It was a fun time, sitting in a skype group call and just watching horrible videos on sketchy sites and all. Man I miss those days.



Fek said:


> I recall being linked some images from something called the "Pain Olympics." They were a series of pictures involving (hopefully faked) removal of some poor sod's junk with a grand finale of someone biting the successfully removed wang. I attribute that to a few nightmares in the following months.


man those were fucking amazing. I think this might be the right site. Have fun


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2019)

Fek said:


> I had completely forgot that was a thing. Thank you for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pain Olympics is fake, yeah.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Jul 30, 2019)

a lot of things, but the Christchurch shooting and mr.hands are the ones that come to mind


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 30, 2019)

@LofaSofa trying to rap.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 30, 2019)

IRC_man said:


> a lot of things, but the Christchurch shooting


That shooting was some of the most entertaining gore stuff to have come out in recent months to be fair. Shit's very relaxing in a way, it's just a dude enjoying the thrill of the hunt.



Chichan said:


> Edit: http://runthegauntlet.org/ I almost puked, but I watched it the whole way through.


Just completed the thing.
At what point was I supposed to be puking? I mean I guess I was on the verge of puking when I saw how many fucking watermarks there were on top of each other and how low quality some of the videos were compared to their originals. But it's mostly old gore that's been around for a long time now, it's not really that bad or interesting. 
Also that Mexican Cartel had me cringing at how fucking incompetent they are at chopping heads. Like seriously you'd think they wouldn't have to draw straws to figure who's gonna chop off the head and would know how to do it since it's part of the job requirements. But holy shit it took them so long I was just questioning who thought that was impressive enough to upload.


----------



## wylfım (Jul 30, 2019)

@ op what disease is that? I'm assuming some type of cancer?


----------



## verissimus (Jul 30, 2019)

The Force Awakens (Note : didn't see the Last Jedi because I hated TFA that much).


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2019)

@verissimus' sense of humor.


----------



## Chichan (Jul 30, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> That shooting was some of the most entertaining gore stuff to have come out in recent months to be fair. Shit's very relaxing in a way, it's just a dude enjoying the thrill of the hunt.
> 
> 
> Just completed the thing.
> ...


The asian eating the smeg and the dogs being skinned.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Jul 30, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> That shooting was some of the most entertaining gore stuff to have come out in recent months to be fair. Shit's very relaxing in a way, it's just a dude enjoying the thrill of the hunt.


well aren't you edgy?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 30, 2019)

IRC_man said:


> well aren't you edgy?


To be fair, all those people were probably faggots anyway.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 30, 2019)

Chichan said:


> The asian eating the smeg and the dogs being skinned.


For the dog skinnery you need to watch Earthlings, some vegan documentary about animal cruelty, if you think that Peta thing was bad, you're gonna have a fun time.



IRC_man said:


> well aren't you edgy?


I dunno man, that thread is just very nostalgic to me. I get to rewatch shit I hadn't watched in a few years it's pretty fun. Reminds me of the good old days when I was just an edgy teen on the internet and shit.
Nowadays it's just working boring jobs to keep the lights on you know?


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Jul 30, 2019)

A Cold Potato said:


> To be fair, all those people were probably faggots anyway.


 not to say your wrong (down lowing is a thing), but I think homosexuality is outlawed in shiitra law.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 30, 2019)

IRC_man said:


> not to say your wrong (down lowing is a thing), but I think homosexuality is outlawed in shiitra law.


Nah, I meant in behaviour.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Jul 30, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> I dunno man, that thread is just very nostalgic to me. I get to rewatch shit I hadn't watched in a few years it's pretty fun. Reminds me of the good old days when I was just an edgy teen on the internet and shit.
> Nowadays it's just working boring jobs to keep the lights on you know?


I understand. the message just kinda had a "omg im so edgy" vibe.



A Cold Potato said:


> Nah, I meant in behaviour.


now I see your point.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2019)

IRC_man said:


> I understand. the message just kinda had a "omg im so edgy" vibe.


That's his entire post history.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 30, 2019)

Now, the most terrible thing I've seen online is @IRC_man double posting.

Not Nice!


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 30, 2019)

•Dude cutting his penis off
•Humvee being hit by a IED and you can see a soldiers clearly cut off arm and it moving around.
•some beheading and stoning videos
•The Zealand shooting (although I've already been desensitized when watching it)


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Jul 30, 2019)

A Cold Potato said:


> Now, the most terrible thing I've seen online is @IRC_man double posting.
> 
> Not Nice!


I'm sorry, I'm new. is there a way to quote multiple people?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 30, 2019)

IRC_man said:


> I'm sorry, I'm new. is there a way to quote multiple people?


Nah, I was mostly just fucking with you.

If you want to multi quote...

1. Click the "Quote" button, instead of "Reply"
2. Go down to the post thing down here.
3. Click the "Insert Quotes..." button.
4. Use the little box that shows up to make things nice.
5. ???
6. Profit!


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 30, 2019)

IRC_man said:


> I'm sorry, I'm new. is there a way to quote multiple people?


no, you have to pay $59.99 to null to get the silver/gold kiwi functions.


----------



## Green Room (Jul 30, 2019)

That "Reddit Trans Community" thread can be really fucking disturbing and terrible at times, real talk. I find the botched SRS pics in that thread to be especially disturbing because of the fucked up brainwashing that goes into making those Trans people do that to themselves. Whereas other fucked up shit i've seen online in the past, like lemonparty, Mr Hands, goatse, 2girls1cup, girls shooting eels out of their ass, whatever, are all images that were in large part created solely for their shock value.

Haven't really looked at the zoosadism thread though so maybe i'm just not aware how horrible that one is.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 30, 2019)

The pics of the guy fucking a dead/roadkilled cat. It was posted here, but originally was from a weird reddit thread I think.

Edit: not much gore really involved, more the horror of contemplating that a person like that is allowed out on their own.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Jul 30, 2019)

rappaport said:


> That "Reddit Trans Community" thread can be really fucking disturbing and terrible at times, real talk. I find the botched SRS pics in that thread to be especially disturbing because of the fucked up brainwashing that goes into making those Trans people do that to themselves. Whereas other fucked up shit i've seen online in the past, like lemonparty, Mr Hands, goatse, 2girls1cup, girls shooting eels out of their ass, whatever, are all images that were in large part created solely for their shock value.
> 
> Haven't really looked at the zoosadism thread though so maybe i'm just not aware how horrible that one is.


speaking of reddit, r/BotchedSurgeries (name might be wrong) and the photos on there are fucking crazy. when you want to ruin yourself from the inside.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Jul 30, 2019)

This 








						Maggot Dick 2
					

Maggot Dick 2, free sex video




					www.xnxx.com


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 30, 2019)

The Eugene Armstrong beheading video. That sound he makes as the air is escaping through his cut trachea almost sounds like a pig squealing in pain. It made me feel sick, emotionally as well as physically, and haunted me for a good long time.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> no, you have to pay $59.99 to null to get the silver/gold kiwi functions.


Gold has the better version exclusives.


----------



## Ndnd (Jul 30, 2019)

rappaport said:


> That "Reddit Trans Community" thread can be really fucking disturbing and terrible at times, real talk. I find the botched SRS pics in that thread to be especially disturbing because of the fucked up brainwashing that goes into making those "Trans" people do that to themselves.



For pics and stories that will definitely make your skin crawl, check out r/Neovaginadisasters.  Every day brings a fresh batch of stink ditch horrors...


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jul 30, 2019)

@Lemmingwise they look like the barnacle people from Davey Jones's crew. 

Personally I've seen a lot of horrific shit on the internet, though I'd have to say the two things that stand out as probably the most disturbing in my mind was a friend who had a couple of JAV movies. One where a woman gave birth to live Octopus after having inserted it into herself, and then eels, and some others with things like bugs. People vomiting in each others mouths. (Only in Japan.) 

Then the other really is still disturbing, this old broken slag basically inserting a foot long cactus with spikes into herself and fucking herself with it.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm probably a fucking pussy but looking up shit about the Deepweb is the current number one for me.

Things that haven't left me are a black and white GIF of someone in a legitimately detailed devil mask staring at you and a probable shoop but probable snuff photo of a dead cosplayer dressed up and posing for a photo.


----------



## MrTickles (Jul 30, 2019)

There's a south american site that documents the killing of dogs.

I hate it and I actively try to forget it. Thankfully no links and I don't remember the domain.


----------



## ES 195 (Jul 30, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> I'm probably a fucking pussy but looking up shit about the Deepweb is the current number one for me.
> 
> Things that haven't left me are a black and white GIF of someone in a legitimately detailed devil mask staring at you and a probable shoop but probable snuff photo of a dead cosplayer dressed up and posing for a photo.


Deepweb stuff is a joke. There's nothing bad on there, as far as media goes, you can't find on the normal web. Hell some normies even think K*w*f*rms is Deepweb. Don't believe those dumb YT videos, they're essentially shitty creepypastas.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 30, 2019)

So just out of curiosity could someone explain the pictures in the OP to me? What is that and more importantly what causes it and why. It looks like barnacles.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 30, 2019)

A significant other's old LiveJournal


----------



## MrTickles (Jul 30, 2019)

Spoiler: GAPING WOUND












A so called 'trans pussy'. It's so real guys, basically the same thing. So fresh and progressive. I bet it even smells liberal.



I Love Beef said:


> I'm probably a fucking pussy but looking up shit about the Deepweb is the current number one for me.
> 
> Things that haven't left me are a black and white GIF of someone in a legitimately detailed devil mask staring at you and a probable shoop but probable snuff photo of a dead cosplayer dressed up and posing for a photo.



Yeah onion links and various usenet sites are a joke. Nothing more than difficult to access torrent alternatives. Some highly illegal shit exists behind regular net topsite domains that do random redirects to some dark places.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 30, 2019)

I tend to ignore animal abuse videos and pictures, they give me nightmares.
Humans dying or being hurt is something I've become desensitized too, they're disturbing, sure, but I can handle them.
Also remember I've seen Africans burning child molesters alive and I'm fine with it. The only disturbing things is the body twitching after.


----------



## TokiBun (Jul 30, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> Spoiler: GAPING WOUND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looked like roast beef.

Any of the cub porn in the furry art horrors thread made my stomach feel sick. It’s like seeing CP sort of?


----------



## dreamworks face (Jul 30, 2019)

As an edgy teenager I used to wonder what the grossest thing I could find on the internet I could find was - I saw a video calling itself the BME pain olympics, and watching that video cured me of that desire and I no longer click links just because they're supposed to be gross.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 30, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> I'm probably a fucking pussy but looking up shit about the Deepweb is the current number one for me.


What did you find?




AnxiousRobin said:


> That looked like roast beef.



Ah it looks like a real pussy after all!



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> So just out of curiosity could someone explain the pictures in the OP to me? What is that and more importantly what causes it and why. It looks like barnacles.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidermodysplasia_verruciformis

In short, it's HPV, something that about 80% of people have. But then there's a very small amount of people that have a genetic unusual vulnerability to HPV. Basically they're out of control HPV warts. There are people that get 6KG of warts cut off their body.

It's one way to lose weight, I suppose.


----------



## dopedodo (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't even want to try and find the picture, I'm pretty sure it was from Rotten.com (is that even around still?)

I was being a teenage edgelord and decided to go and look at some Horrifying Images, the second link I clicked on literally broke me for a while. The autopsy photos of a (male) baby that'd been suffocated to death while being raped.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 31, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> As an edgy teenager I used to wonder what the grossest thing I could find on the internet I could find was - I saw a video calling itself the BME pain olympics, and watching that video cured me of that desire and I no longer click links just because they're supposed to be gross.


I remember that. That's where I saw a video of the dude who cut off his dick with scissors or a knife.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 31, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Deepweb stuff is a joke. There's nothing bad on there, as far as media goes, you can't find on the normal web. Hell some normies even think K*w*f*rms is Deepweb. Don't believe those dumb YT videos, they're essentially shitty creepypastas.


That's the thing, I did it out of my own free will way before I joined. It all started with what I can say "one curious thought lead to another" about researching what lies on deepweb. I didn't go to youtube for that, even I have standards. I did go to a spooky spaghetti site and what I could call "surface skimming" what lies down there. 



MrTickles said:


> Yeah onion links and various usenet sites are a joke. Nothing more than difficult to access torrent alternatives. Some highly illegal shit exists behind regular net topsite domains that do random redirects to some dark places.


And to answer, I didn't onion link either. Again, big puss bag here.

But, regarding that, I did hear a 4chan story about that. Which leads into



Lemmingwise said:


> What did you find?



Again, the aforementioned devil masked person starring at you GIF and the maybe snuff maybe shooped cosplayer who looks like a corpse and propped up. I wouldn't even put that shit up on Cursed Images. Something just, really evil lurks behind them, and I witnessed the Oxychan and Nikki Catsouras pictures, let alone live animal skinning videos, and that shit is topside internet. I can't shake that feeling.

I did find some fucked up story about how there is likely a necrophiliac pedo orgy rape secret society however, that runs from here to China to probably everywhere else in the upper class world, and how there is a forum that is made for child rapists. https://imgur.com/r/4chan/af9Fl Old hat, but you get the idea.

Just one touch on the surface and I'm already running away like a pansy.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 31, 2019)

Chichan said:


> At that point I would just an hero.
> Edit: http://runthegauntlet.org/ I almost puked, but I watched it the whole way through. Also crazyshit.com its like a repository of the worlds most fucked up shit. From dumb cam whores,terrible porn, gore the whole 9 yards. Don't watch unless you hate yourself and like gagging every other 5 minutes.


Interesting fact.
That Russian Roullette knife game was actually a magician by the name Brian Brushwood. 100% fake, the knife was glued to the back of his hand.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 31, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> I did find some fucked up story about how there is likely a necrophiliac pedo orgy rape secret society however, that runs from here to China to probably everywhere else in the upper class world,



I have so many sources that point to exactly that, that it's not even funny.

It's not minor or very comtained part either.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 31, 2019)

That video where they got the Hong Kong 97 game over screen is pretty hardcore.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Jul 31, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> no, you have to pay $59.99 to null to get the silver/gold kiwi functions.


bloody inflation. I only paid 20!


----------



## dopedodo (Jul 31, 2019)

I just remembered that "jar squat" video. When shoving stuff up your butthole goes wrong.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Jul 31, 2019)

I was once in a Special /x/ thread about an "urban explorer" type who found an abandoned house innawoods.

He found the previous owner. I saved one image from the thread of the guys Remains turned into a "waiting for OP" meme but im not entirely sure if i can just casually post it here.

Also pre "purge" onion network did in fact have some spoopy shit on it before 2012.

It is more of a "joke" now however.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 31, 2019)

I saw some nigga post honest to god CP on a meme subreddit I lurk on. I only saw one image, but it was enough to fuck me up for the rest of the day - it was a naked, 9-year old(?) girl, tied up with her limbs spread, and fucking spaghetti on her nipples and coming out of her vagina.
It's all understandably deleted now, but there were a lot of posts yelling at the mods to do their fucking job. The fag that did this apparently did it multiple times, too, though I didn't see what the fuck else he posted.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 31, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> I saw some nigga post honest to god CP on a meme subreddit I lurk on. I only saw one image, but it was enough to fuck me up for the rest of the day - it was a naked, 9-year old(?) girl, tied up with her limbs spread, and fucking spaghetti on her nipples and coming out of her vagina.
> It's all understandably deleted now, but there were a lot of posts yelling at the mods to do their fucking job. The fag that did this apparently did it multiple times, too, though I didn't see what the fuck else he posted.


Wait. Was that Virgin Vs Chad? They had the same problem a while back. Some guy did do it multiple times.
I think it was titled “Noodle Slut” or some shit. Really fucked up.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 31, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Wait. Was that Virgin Vs Chad? They had the same problem a while back. Some guy did do it multiple times.
> I think it was titled “Noodle Slut” or some shit. Really fucked up.


Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 31, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Yeah, that's the one.


Yeah, that wasn’t the first time at all. But it thankfully hasn’t happened since.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 31, 2019)

I remember way way back in the day I friend I met in a chat room online, and we would email stuff to each other. One of the things we'd do was try to gross each other out with stuff we found on the internet. One email he sent was of a victim of a motorcycle accident, the guys lower face was split in two and he was just sitting there in the ER. 

I don't know how real this picture was but it was freaky as fuck to see something like that back then. It even got posted on Snopes but I can't find it now because their search sucks. 

That and the tub soup guy from Rotten.com where the start of seeing gross things on the internet so they were the most shocking to me. Now I've seen a lot even just here on the Farms, but those first two really got under my skin.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm morbidly fascinated by Bestgore.com & a couple of videos that spring to mind are a chainsaw decapitation on 2 men, possibly by a Mexican cartel. The first guy got off lightly really & died quickly but while his head was being cut off, the tip of the chainsaw kept touching his mates shoulder & upper arm, giving him a taste of what was to come. 

And somewhere in S.America, I watched a young man have his arms & legs cut off with a machete before finally receiving the coup de grace. These are 2 vids that I'll never forget & while I've got no problem watching people die in gruesome ways, there's just no way I can watch animal abuse or even read media stories about it. But then, I'm one of those weirdo's who doesn't really like people & much prefer the company of animals.

The gore sites can give you a good idea of how worthless life is in most third world countries, where if you get caught stealing something, you can often get beaten to death by a mob.  Africans seem to have a penchant for setting people on fire after a severe beating  but while they're still alive & those are pretty hardcore scenes to watch. They're the original Glow Niggers ...


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 31, 2019)

3 Guys 1 Hammer. The noises that poor man made will never leave me.

I've also had the misfortune of seeing actual CP on 4chan. A little girl, possibly 5 or 6, with a dick in her mouth. The OP was obviously banned but that image has been burned into my memory.

Honorable mention to Rotten.com, on which I once saw a picture of a preserved dead dog. It looked like it had been gutted, squashed flat, and then hung up on the wall like a decoration or something.


----------



## Chichan (Jul 31, 2019)

Dude splitting his dick then sticking a screw driver in it.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 1, 2019)

Blue Waffle. Until I learned it was fake.

One jar, one guy. Whatever it was called.

Any video where a person killed an animal in the water. Thankfully most were tracked down and arrested after.

The video of the Ukrainian men killing random people with a hammer.

A friend of mine back in the day linked me to R. Budd Dwyer's suicide video which I had never seen before. The first time I watched it, I waited until sunrise to go to sleep.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Aug 1, 2019)

Coldness in My Heart
					

http://www.fun4crazy.com/coldnessinmyheart/ ( https://archive.md/NaFhL )  Anyone ever heard of the tumblr user coldnessinmyheart? Posted nothing but self gore on tumblr for about a year before vanishing altogether. Does anybody know about what happened to her? Heard rumors she was dead, finally...




					kiwifarms.net
				





I'm a gore veteran but this thread was too much for me. She was my first cow, by the way. I made an account on this garbage forum because of her


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 1, 2019)

A friend's weird dick that his ex sent to everyone in his MSN chat after they broke up as revenge. 

He got the nickname "West Coast Chris" because that fucking thing leans WAY over


----------



## lameandgay2 (Aug 2, 2019)

Child porn on Twitter.
I cried. For a good hour afterwards. Thank god it was removed. Took hours though, which kind of makes me sick.
I think I'm still traumatised. It was horrible.


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 2, 2019)

Funky town cartel execution video. The one where his facial skin, arms, and legs were removed while a bunch of songs played on the background (ranging from Guns n' Roses to Funky Town).


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 2, 2019)

Chichan said:


> At that point I would just an hero.
> Edit: http://runthegauntlet.org/ I almost puked, but I watched it the whole way through. Also crazyshit.com its like a repository of the worlds most fucked up shit. From dumb cam whores,terrible porn, gore the whole 9 yards. Don't watch unless you hate yourself and like gagging every other 5 minutes.


been on the internet for too long. this dose nothing for me.


----------



## General Disarray (Aug 2, 2019)

The video of the Station nightclub fire kinda stuck with me, because I've been in some crowded bi-level clubs where people would definitely have died if a fire broke out.  The screams and seeing everyone piled up at the entrance were haunting. 

That and the pics of coldness in my heart - those made me have a mild panic attack.


----------



## glittercum (Aug 2, 2019)

Those videos of chinese women eating live fish/seafood . As someone that is insanely grossed out by fishes, those videos are fucking horrifying.


----------



## Loopy Lew (Aug 3, 2019)

I've stumbled onto more than a few real life child porn pictures in my internet browsing. Not a good time. 

 Also when I was a teen on Gaia there was some weird troll there that sent me and a number of other people (from what I know) a huge page of gore images. I tried not to look at too many of them but I couldn't help but be incredibly curious as to who this asshole was and why he was doing this. Wish I figured it out. I tried sending the guy some messages, to see if he would say anything back but nope. Made it even weirder.


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 3, 2019)

Also, another cartel video where a father and son are being killed. First the father is decapitated, then they tried to - very ineffectively - remove the son's heart with a blunt knife. They went all the way through the chest with the kid still conscious.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 3, 2019)

Manga I saw this morning.  I didn't post any pictures in the spoiler, but the description is enough to cause autism I think.   



Spoiler: More stupid than gross



The main character and “anti-hero”, The Rapeman, is a high school teacher by day and dispenses his surreal brand of “justice” at night under the business “Rapeman Services”, which is co-run with his uncle, a former surgeon. He uses rape as his weapon. The business' motto is “Righting wrongs through penetration”.<br><br>Clients call on The Rapeman to handle cases such as the revenge of a jilted lover, forming parental bonds through a traumatic crisis, making disruptive co-workers more docile and other things of that nature. When engaged in his night trade, The Rapeman wears a black leather ski mask shaped like the head of a penis but no trousers or underwear. In the middle of a rape, if the woman became unresponsive or appeared to be enjoying the violation, he would use a “special technique” such as “M69 Screwdriver” or “Infinite Loop” to apply more pain to the victim. He sometimes has regrets for the contracts he fulfills, but he always does the job. 








						The Rapeman Manga - Mangakakalot.com
					

The main character and “anti-hero”, The Rapeman, is a high school teacher by day and dispenses his surreal brand of “justice” at night under the business “Rapeman Services”, which is co-run with his uncle, a former surgeon. He uses rape as his weapon. The business' motto is “Righting wrongs...




					mangakakalot.com


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 3, 2019)

LyapunovCriterion said:


> Also, another cartel video where a father and son are being killed. First the father is decapitated, then they tried to - very ineffectively - remove the son's heart with a blunt knife. They went all the way through the chest with the kid still conscious.



Yeah, I've seen that one. That neared my threshold pretty closely, if only for the sheer "why bother going so far." Animals don't even act like that.


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 3, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Yeah, I've seen that one. That neared my threshold pretty closely, if only for the sheer "why bother going so far." Animals don't even act like that.


Just let them in your country, bro.  #openborders


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 3, 2019)

far from the worst i have seen but this is a wtf moment.








						Friday Morning in California
					

Essentially this is a public service announcement on the cons and cons of touring San Fransisco. Some will live to tell the tale. Others will merge with Skid Row through osmosis. But all will learn the defintion of of "Ordering the Portuguese Breakfast".



					efukt.com


----------



## Surf and TERF (Aug 4, 2019)

A photo of a dead, decaying toddler lying in dirt.

A photo of someone who committed suicide by sitting in a bathtub and shooting the top half of his head off.

A photo of a dead person who got in some kind of moped accident with their head split open like a melon.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 4, 2019)

Images of coffin birth (aka postmortem fetal extrusion). Very distressing and disturbing especially when reading the cause of death of the mother.


----------



## Loopy Lew (Aug 4, 2019)

Ugiza Waita


----------



## pinhpanther123 (Dec 10, 2019)

ES 195 said:


> Deepweb stuff is a joke. There's nothing bad on there, as far as media goes, you can't find on the normal web. Hell some normies even think K*w*f*rms is Deepweb. Don't believe those dumb YT videos, they're essentially shitty creepypastas.


Watching the youtubers and journalists talking and writting about deepweb make everyone think those webs are hell on earth


----------



## Blini Cat (Dec 10, 2019)

In recent memory? That one cartel video of a guy, with his dick and balls removed, being held down as pitbulls ripped at the open wound. Not sure where to find that one as I'd rather not see it again.

Before that, I'd say the classic Dagestan beheading video from Liveleak was pretty bad. That's one of the few videos I can actually say has "haunted me" throughout the years. I'm sure there's others (3 guys 1 hammer definitely comes to mind as previously mentioned).


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 11, 2019)

Blini Cat said:


> In recent memory? That one cartel video of a guy, with his dick and balls removed, being held down as pitbulls ripped at the open wound. Not sure where to find that one as I'd rather not see it again.
> 
> Before that, I'd say the classic Dagestan beheading video from Liveleak was pretty bad. That's one of the few videos I can actually say has "haunted me" throughout the years. I'm sure there's others (3 guys 1 hammer definitely comes to mind as previously mentioned).




Yeah I've seen some fucked up what I assume are cartel murder videos and what not but 3 guys man, I had to stop and take a breather cause it wasn't the gore that was fucking with me but the goddamn noises that guy is making. 

Jesus, that sound was just pitiful. It's one of those few things that's broken through that emotion wall and hit me for real.


----------



## Distant Stare (Dec 11, 2019)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 11, 2019)

Video of someone putting a baby in front of a slow moving train and filming it getting crushed. Was the video that made me leave 4chan years ago. I don't see why people enjoy gore other than for being edgy or while being a psychopath, it's pretty fucked up.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Dec 11, 2019)

y'all think it's so distressing yet y'all seem to know where to find the best stuff... post working links/pics or GTFO


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Dec 11, 2019)

That ISIS video where they have 3-5 year old kids executing people in various ways


----------



## Negilum (Dec 11, 2019)

Woman's brains eaten out by maggots. 
probably not the _worst _thing I've ever seen, but it was one of my first gore videos so it got caught in my brain.





						Womans Brain Eaten by Maggots – Best Gore
					






					www.bestgore.com


----------



## Bad Headspace (Dec 11, 2019)

I remember the Ukrainian Hammer bros video where they have attacked and killed an old man on camera with hammers for no reason. Even seeing some basic video footage of plain old evil can change a man.









						Dnepropetrovsk maniacs - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Dec 11, 2019)

I've seen a lot of terrible things I can go on and on about, some of them already mentioned in this thread. 

The one video worth mentioning though was the ONLY time I ever watched something despicable and was disgusted with MYSELF just viewing it and had to think about for some time how sane I was as a human being.  

Some mother in Brazil lost custody of her toddler or something? She hated her husband and so, to taunt him, I think she kidnapped the son and strangled him via smartphone and sent it to the husband. She didn't kill the kid and I think she did go to prison later on, thank God. I only watched a few seconds of it and had to shut it off. It's just the son sobbing in front of the camera while her hands are around his throat. I think the part that disgusted me was that you instantly knew he wasn't crying because he was in pain. He was crying because he was just scared to death. That was the most heartbreaking part. Imagine being strangled to death while crying out of fear. 

POS mother.


----------



## icecait (Dec 11, 2019)

I grew up on 4chan, so I've seen practically everything you could imagine.  The only thing that ever stuck with me, though, was a webm (or it may have been a gif at the time) of a snake killing and eating a dog.  People being ripped in half?  Children getting shot in the face?  Water off my back.  But that poor dog.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 12, 2019)

icecait said:


> I grew up on 4chan


That explains a _lot_ about you.


----------



## energ1a (Dec 12, 2019)

it would have to be a vid of some cartel members peeling back the face of a woman then shoving a knife down her throat and thrusting it back and forth, the gurgling noise she made was probably what stuck with me most, makes me question if spics are really human or not


----------



## Rick Pratt (Dec 12, 2019)

some articles on encyclopedia Dramatica

a photo of what looked like Judith Barsi's autopsy 

a scene from the anime Deadman Wonderland where someone got their eyeball drilled out of it's socket

the Palcomix Jade Chan comics and any other similar webcomic 

a photo of an Indian boy who had to get 526 teeth removed


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Dec 12, 2019)

icecait said:


> I grew up on 4chan, so I've seen practically everything you could imagine.  The only thing that ever stuck with me, though, was a webm (or it may have been a gif at the time) of a snake killing and eating a dog.  People being ripped in half?  Children getting shot in the face?  Water off my back.  But that poor dog.


Got news for you about that snake eating the puppy gif. The owner of that python lives in china where there are no Animal rights laws (or rather at the time) and he went to the pet store to get the snake food- ah la puppy.

Subtract the 4chan and the puppy being eaten and replace it with any form of eye gauging. (lasic, eye surgery, a clockwork orange, Dead Space 2) I just can't look at anything going into the eyes, when the eye doctors needs to put the things in my eyes to dilate them I get into a major panic gripping onto the closest thing I can for any sort of comfort. Luckily my eye doctor figured out a method to avoid this. He just puts a drop where they eye lids meet your nose and puts a drop there, open my eye and it generally goes right in.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Dec 12, 2019)

The first terrible thing I ever saw online was back when Rotten.com was still up, and there was a photo of someone undergoing surgery. They had a strand of large intestine and were just squeezing/pulling out a massive amount of round worms. Like, the entire intestine was filled full of worms.

Made me incredibly paranoid about parasites after that. Lots of hand washing and avoiding sandboxes.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 12, 2019)

Either the Eugene Armstrong beheading video (those noises he makes as air is escaping out of his exposed windpipe haunted me) , or this video of some guy diving into a body of water and landing face first into some submerged concrete. The doctors were literally holding both sides of his face together and the poor bastard was still alive.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 13, 2019)

icecait said:


> I grew up on 4chan, so I've seen practically everything you could imagine.  The only thing that ever stuck with me, though, was a webm (or it may have been a gif at the time) of a snake killing and eating a dog.  People being ripped in half?  Children getting shot in the face?  Water off my back.  But that poor dog.



Cool, I've got just the story for you:









						Hero dog dies protecting baby from cobra
					

CCTV footage shows the dramatic fight between two dachshunds and venomous snake




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Monolith (Dec 13, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> Got news for you about that snake eating the puppy gif. The owner of that python lives in china where there are no Animal rights laws (or rather at the time) and he went to the pet store to get the snake food- ah la puppy.
> 
> Subtract the 4chan and the puppy being eaten and replace it with any form of eye gauging. (lasic, eye surgery, a clockwork orange, Dead Space 2) I just can't look at anything going into the eyes, when the eye doctors needs to put the things in my eyes to dilate them I get into a major panic gripping onto the closest thing I can for any sort of comfort. Luckily my eye doctor figured out a method to avoid this. He just puts a drop where they eye lids meet your nose and puts a drop there, open my eye and it generally goes right in.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Dec 14, 2019)

After all of the gore, snuff, and maggots, the things that get me the most leave it more up to the imagination.  The chickenhawk documentary made me vomit.  Just petter asses talking about how they like little boys.  You would think most know they are terrible, but, alas, about 90% of pedos think the kids want their wrinkly old wang.  r/traceanobject scares me shitless.


----------



## Virgo (Dec 14, 2019)

If you donate your body to science, it can be used on a body farm. Forensic scientists leave bodies to rot in different stages of decomposition to assist with homocide investigations.






						Body farm - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				












						Welcome to the Body Farm | Explorer
					

Francesca Fiorentini goes to the Texas State University Forensic Anthropology Research Facility to see how donated bodies help solve crimes. ➡ Subscribe: htt...




					youtu.be


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 14, 2019)

Blood straw. I've seen a lot of gore but this is the only thing that makes me physically ache (in my arm of course) and I can't look at it for very long.



Spoiler: WARNING


----------



## Turd Burglar (Dec 15, 2019)

I looked through this thread for this but I'm retarded so here you go anyway. This chick got maggots in her vag. Pretty sure she put them there herself. She went to a dumpster and stuffed some maggots up her vag for sexual pleasure. Fucking gag-worthy.

http://blowflygirl.blogspot.com/2009/08/here-is-my-maggot-story.html?zx=78cb7dee959f65b8


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 16, 2019)

Probably Mexican drug cartel footage of a flaying. Watching gang members try to cut through a man's neck with a box cutter after his hands, skin (including face), and eyes have been removed didn't do my appetite any favors.

None of this was helped by the squelching noise of a metal rod being jammed into this guy's skinned torso to restrain him or the gurgling screams that were replaced by a horrid sucking noise once his larynx was severed from his trachea.


----------



## Piss Bear (Dec 17, 2019)

I have seen a _lot_ of depraved shit in my years but the one that stands out to me is this compilation video of rat torture and killings. I think it was made by the Jigsaw killer dude that was posted on the Zoosadism Thread. The person _breeds_ rats for the sole purpose of having subjects to torture.

So, NSFL warning for the spoiler before I begin to describe what I saw in the video.



Spoiler



-The video begins with a rat sitting on a table. The person begins to bludgeon the rat’s face with a hammer, stopping for moments in between blows so you see the disfigured face of the rat. This one isn’t that bad because at least it died rather quick.
-Pouring boiling water all over a rat as it begins to screech horribly.
-This is the worst one. He slowly begins to *IMPALE* a rat anus first, the stake slowly goes through its intestines as the rat flails around and screeches.The stake slowly begins to disfigure its face and bulge out as it starts to penetrate the face and then, it finally does. The rat is still screeching and flailing. He leaves it there to die.
-Electrocuting rats.
-Cutting parts of the rats genitalia off and limbs.

My memory is betraying me and I’m unable to remember anything else I saw in the video. I have an old link but the video was deleted, ofc.



Also, the zoosadist leaks. I have seen a lot of the content in that thread unfortunately out of morbid curiosity. The one that hurt me the most in that leak was the picture of the Rottweiler tied over a log with the wide-end of a baseball bat inserted into its anus, and it’s looking back into the camera with such fear and pain in its eyes. Just thinking about it is making me start to tear up. Animal torture really disturbs me and makes me hurt to my core.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 17, 2019)

Here ya go the most terrible thing I've seen

Description:it's a video of an old Homeless woman being attacked by a shovel, the terror in her voice makes me feel sick to my stomach and I still can't watch it all the way through


Spoiler: NSFL












						Liveleak.com - ** VERY GRAPHIC** Male & Female Hobos Beaten & Murdered By Russian Teens
					

News reports six young Russian teenage people aged 17 to 22 years have..




					www.liveleak.com
				







Edit: and here are two stabbings 


Spoiler: Nsfl


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 17, 2019)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> After all of the gore, snuff, and maggots, the things that get me the most leave it more up to the imagination.  The chickenhawk documentary made me vomit.  Just petter asses talking about how they like little boys.  You would think most know they are terrible, but, alas, about 90% of pedos think the kids want their wrinkly old wang.  r/traceanobject scares me shitless.


When I first learned of the Mr. Hands debacle, I also learned of the documentary Zoo. From what little I read about it I somehow assumed that the doc would be about the biography of Mr. Hands, his origin story. I was interested because "lmao I want to know what lead to that."



Spoiler



I was dead wrong and disappointed. The doc uses the Mr. Hands incident as a "skeleton", but 90% of it is just zoophiles talking about how they are "people just like you uwu" and oppressed and superior humans. "They feel and know animals on a deeper higher level." The horse that they trained to rape people (the zoophiles snuck onto someone else's farm and greatly endangered the stallions by using a weird rope training system) experienced a downturn as a result of the zoophilia. He went from being a good horse to being incredibly aggressive towards others and humans and of course had to be gelded (neutered). He was never the same. The trainer that worked with the horse during his rehab was in the doc, and you get to listen to a zoophile whine about how the trainer doesn't know literally anything.



It's also incredibly boring.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 18, 2019)

Spoiler: I'm being completely serious when I say that this is up there


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 18, 2019)

This fucking nightmare from the sonic fandom


Spoiler: Seriously NSFL Pure Furfaggotry here


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Dec 18, 2019)

Eroguro manga.  I like sex in manga.  I like gore in manga.  But don’t fucking combine those two elements in the same moment!  That is all.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 18, 2019)

Ironically enough, I'm more disturbed by gory/horror movies than real life stuff - must be autism or classic Internet apathy.
ISIS or cartel videos don't faze me that much, or even the Russian FSB going to town on ISIS and Checken.
However, apart from the Ukrainian hammer guys, there's an horrible, real video that those from Eastern Europe surely know as some sort of urban legend and shit, but it actually happened, there was an investigation and people got arrested.


Spoiler: Not actual video, still NSFL



Basically, over 60 min snuff porn of a Belarussian/Latvian something mother and her boyfriend torturing and raping their 5 years old kid. There's a point where the woman just starts strangling the kid and fucking moans like a bitch in heat. While murdering her own kid. So you got snuff, pedophilia and necrophilia all rolled into an horrible package. Footage screens and pics did circulate on 4chan some five or six years ago, maybe some Kiwi remembers it.
You think that stuff like Hostel or Nekromantik is too gory and over the top to have real life connotations, but then you discover real life is even worse


----------



## Autisimodo (Dec 18, 2019)

_A Serbian Film._ Not that I've watched it, but just thinking about it makes me feel sick because it reminds me that Humans really can be that depraved and evil.

Also that Shady_22 guy. There's something both disturbing and infuriating about a guy who keeps trying to justify his sadism and cannibalism fetish, even if he is dumb as shit.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 18, 2019)

Monika H. said:


> Ironically enough, I'm more disturbed by gory/horror movies than real life stuff - must be autism or classic Internet apathy.
> ISIS or cartel videos don't faze me that much, or even the Russian FSB going to town on ISIS and Checken.
> However, apart from the Ukrainian hammer guys, there's an horrible, real video that those from Eastern Europe surely know as some sort of urban legend and shit, but it actually happened, there was an investigation and people got arrested.
> 
> ...


Oh fuck I know the thing you are talking about, the fucked up peice of footage you are thinking of is called "Destroying Daisy."
God I forgot about it because I pushed it back in my brain after seeing it also on 4chan years ago, but I agree that is the worst thing I also ever seen online that even I tried to repress the memory that even existed.

The guy who made it got brutally murdered after being arrested and he fucking deserved it, but I am not sure what happened to the sick cunt in the video but I know that dude fucking is dead now.

The terrible part is that footage is being still being passed around actual pedophile websites to this day.


----------



## Autisimodo (Dec 18, 2019)

SpergPatrol said:


> Oh fuck I know the thing you are talking about, the fucked up peice of footage you are thinking of is called "Destroying Daisy."


Holy Shit, that's Daisy's Destruction!? I thought it was an Urban Legend, I had no idea it was actually real.
It's not Daisy's Destruction, doesn't make it any less horrific though.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 18, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> Holy Shit, that's Daisy's Destruction!? I thought it was an Urban Legend, I had no idea it was actually real.


Yep it is real, the footage is normally removed for websites for obvious reasons but yes it is real and here a youtube video even confirming all the stuff I mentioned earlier





Here is an interview with the bastard who did it, his name was Peter Scully and he was an australian man who went over to the country that lady lived in which lead to the sickening event that is seen in the footage today.


----------



## Piss Bear (Dec 19, 2019)

SpergPatrol said:


> Oh fuck I know the thing you are talking about, the fucked up peice of footage you are thinking of is called "Destroying Daisy."
> God I forgot about it because I pushed it back in my brain after seeing it also on 4chan years ago, but I agree that is the worst thing I also ever seen online that even I tried to repress the memory that even existed.
> 
> The guy who made it got brutally murdered after being arrested and he fucking deserved it, but I am not sure what happened to the sick cunt in the video but I know that dude fucking is dead now.
> ...


I hate that I know this but no that’s not what happened in Daisy’s Destruction. I think Monikah is talking about something different. The child in Daisy’s Destruction survived and she’s still alive today. She got seriously fucked up from what they did to her body, from what I heard her genitals actually prolapsed (Which is really sad because she was only a baby.) but she didn’t die.
From what I remember reading (No, ofc I didn’t watch it.) it’s Peter Scully and two girls he lured off the streets torturing an infant or very young toddler with hot candle wax. Putting the candle inside her, melting it all over her, hanging her upside down by her feet and putting it in her, taunting her, etc... That’s all I can remember.

I don’t think Peter Scully got “brutally murdered” I think he’s still rotting away in prison, as far as I know.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 19, 2019)

Not the grossest thing I've seen, but likely one of the more disturbing things. 









						FULL VIDEO: Danish Teen Girl Beheaded in Morocco  | theYNC
					

https://tn.com.ar/internacion...



					theync.com
				




Gotta love the religion of peace.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 19, 2019)

brutal poodle said:


> I hate that I know this but no that’s not what happened in Daisy’s Destruction. I think Monikah is talking about something different. The child in Daisy’s Destruction survived and she’s still alive today. She got seriously fucked up from what they did to her body, from what I heard her genitals actually prolapsed (Which is really sad because she was only a baby.) but she didn’t die.
> From what I remember reading (No, ofc I didn’t watch it.) it’s Peter Scully and two girls he lured off the streets torturing an infant or very young toddler with hot candle wax. Putting the candle inside her, melting it all over her, hanging her upside down by her feet and putting it in her, taunting her, etc... That’s all I can remember.
> 
> I don’t think Peter Scully got “brutally murdered” I think he’s still rotting away in prison, as far as I know.


Yep, the kid in the video I meant was a boy and he died in it.
It has some Daisy's destruction vibes, but it's not that.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Dec 26, 2019)

Anything involving children on bestgore, I really wish they'd move that shit to a different section. I can look at some really fucked up shit but I can't handle that.


----------



## Piss Bear (Dec 26, 2019)

DildoGaggins said:


> Anything involving children on bestgore, I really wish they'd move that shit to a different section. I can look at some really fucked up shit but I can't handle that.


Damn, that’s really a thing? Sadistic necrophiliac pedos don’t even need to venture into the deep web to be able to access child gore... that’s fucked up.


----------



## Bender (Dec 26, 2019)

Hmm, I was gonna say that video of a botfly being extracted from some guy's arm. I'm pretty sure your guys' videos top that.


Autumnal Equinox said:


> or this video of some guy diving into a body of water and landing face first into some submerged concrete. The doctors were literally holding both sides of his face together and the poor bastard was still alive.


If it makes you feel any better that video was fake, the guy in the diving accident wasn't the guy in the second part of the video. However, from what I recall, the dude with the split face was the result of a failed suicide attempt with a rifle under the chin.

So as far as I can tell both vids are legit, it's just someone merged them together to make a fake video for some dumbass reason YouTube likes.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Dec 26, 2019)

brutal poodle said:


> Damn, that’s really a thing? Sadistic necrophiliac pedos don’t even need to venture into the deep web to be able to access child gore... that’s fucked up.



Yeah part of me wishes that shit was illegal. One of the images was an infant that had died being abandoned in the trash, and bugs and other things had started eating away at the fingers.


----------



## N. Gin (Dec 29, 2019)

Not sure if it's been said already, but I'd say the "Offended" page of Encyclopedia Dramatica. It's essentially a culmination of the most depraved porn and gore you could possibly see on the surface web. It's pretty fucking bad to say the least.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 29, 2019)

One Man One jar. i wish I could unsee that. Also the fat jap eating a cooked foetus marked "Do NOT Open This" on Vile.com years and years ago.


----------



## Bender (Dec 29, 2019)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> One Man One jar. i wish I could unsee that. Also the fat jap eating a cooked foetus marked "Do NOT Open This" on Vile.com years and years ago.


One Man One Jar made my arse clench when the glass broke. Luckily I was using silicon buttplugs at the time, so I didn't suffer a similar accident.

I remembered something that traumatised me, that fucking Chinese woman being eaten by an escalator. I don't like elevators because I'm relying on them not to drop me several floors to my death, so I used escalators a lot. And then I saw the fucking escalator death. It was almost cartoonish in how it happened, like "I got your foot" then it was slowly pulling her in, slowly, slowly, and suddenly got a good grip and yanked her in there. The plus side is whoever got there first got a ton of fresh-ground meat.

Because of that video I just use stairs now, at least if I die using them it's my fault because I was too dumb to use them, rather than randomly dying because an engineer fucked up an elevator or escalator and turned me into mince meat or dropped me several hundred feet to my death.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 29, 2019)

Bender said:


> One Man One Jar made my arse clench when the glass broke. Luckily I was using silicon buttplugs at the time, so I didn't suffer a similar accident.
> 
> I remembered something that traumatised me, that fucking Chinese woman being eaten by an escalator. I don't like elevators because I'm relying on them not to drop me several floors to my death, so I used escalators a lot. And then I saw the fucking escalator death. It was almost cartoonish in how it happened, like "I got your foot" then it was slowly pulling her in, slowly, slowly, and suddenly got a good grip and yanked her in there. The plus side is whoever got there first got a ton of fresh-ground meat.
> 
> Because of that video I just use stairs now, at least if I die using them it's my fault because I was too dumb to use them, rather than randomly dying because an engineer fucked up an elevator or escalator and turned me into mince meat or dropped me several hundred feet to my death.


Link please to the mangling?


----------



## Piss Bear (Dec 30, 2019)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> One Man One jar. i wish I could unsee that. Also the fat jap eating a cooked foetus marked "Do NOT Open This" on Vile.com years and years ago.


The Asian man eating a cooked fetus was an art stunt. It was a prop, thank god. Here’s a good in-depth video on it. The video mostly analyzes the timeline of its history to rising infamy though and the debunking comes later at 6:29 in the video.









						Chinese Man Eats a Baby: Fact or Fiction? - Tales From the Internet
					

Use my link http://vrv.co/whang to get a 30-day ad-free trial of VRV Premium! Chain emails were a big source of ridiculous hoaxes in the Web 1.0 days. One of...




					youtu.be


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2019)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Link please to the mangling?











						woman crushed to death in escalator accident
					

escalator accident america, escalator accident animation, escalator accident arrest, escalator accident at baseball game, escalator accident at hong kong, es...




					www.youtube.com
				




Luckily she saved her kid.


----------



## FEED ME JOSH (Dec 30, 2019)

In regards to most horrific I'd say the video of the mexican guy who got tortured by the cartel. They cut his face and hands off and keep cutting his throat with a machete while transferring blood into his body so he keeps feeling pain. The entire time they play Funky Town in the background.

The most extreme reaction I had to an operation where you see a penis which has a giant ulcer on the top. The doctors cut open the penis and you can see a bunch of maggots crawling around inside it which they then pick out one by one. I still remember that when I first saw it I felt a literal shock running through my entire body as if I had touched socket. Fun times.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2019)

FEED ME JOSH said:


> In regards to most horrific I'd say the video of the mexican guy who got tortured by the cartel. They cut his face and hands off and keep cutting his throat with a machete while transferring blood into his body so he keeps feeling pain. The entire time they play Funky Town in the background.


Ahhh, Funkytown. A pretty fucked-up video, I'm pretty sure it was made as a warning to informants/undercover cops what would happen to them if they ratted on the cartel's activities, like the above-mentioned chainsaw/blunt knife beheading video.

I'd rather be an enemy of ISIS than the Mexican drug cartels, at least my death could be potentially awesome (.50 cal anti-materiel machine gun round to the back of my head), with some decent editing (240FPS slow-motion) and, most importantly, instant (see first brackets).


----------



## Aria (Dec 31, 2019)

i remember there was this video of some random dude that likes to put random stuff up his ass.he put a lightbulb in his asshole and used a hammer to break a hammer and then blood starts to come out of his asshole and other gross shit that i can't seem to forget.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jan 4, 2020)

Kill all whales said:


> i remember there was this video of some random dude that likes to put random stuff up his ass.he put a lightbulb in his asshole and used a hammer to break a hammer and then blood starts to come out of his asshole and other gross shit that i can't seem to forget.


Isn't the worst thing I've seen but this reminded me of a video I saw on YouTube no less, in a compilation I think. In the video, a large, bald man stands in front of a camera and says some variant of "this is for you mom", then smashes a lightbulb against his forehead. After a few seconds of nothing his forehead bursts into a large stream of blood and then he starts holding his face. End.

EDIT: Found it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7CpqigRM0o


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Isn't the worst thing I've seen but this reminded me of a video I saw on YouTube no less, in a compilation I think. In the video, a large, bald man stands in front of a camera and says some variant of "this is for you mom", then smashes a lightbulb against his forehead. After a few seconds of nothing his forehead bursts into a large stream of blood and then he starts holding his face. End.
> 
> EDIT: Found it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7CpqigRM0o


LOL, what the fuck kind of world record attempt is that? He tried to make his own category and STILL fucking failed after two bulbs. I can see why you'd post this in a thread titled "the most terrible thing you've seen".


----------



## Liber Pater (Jan 18, 2020)

FEED ME JOSH said:


> In regards to most horrific I'd say the video of the mexican guy who got tortured by the cartel. They cut his face and hands off and keep cutting his throat with a machete while transferring blood into his body so he keeps feeling pain. The entire time they play Funky Town in the background.
> 
> The most extreme reaction I had to an operation where you see a penis which has a giant ulcer on the top. The doctors cut open the penis and you can see a bunch of maggots crawling around inside it which they then pick out one by one. I still remember that when I first saw it I felt a literal shock running through my entire body as if I had touched socket. Fun times.


I remember seeing a Mexican news article about police finding a faceless, dismembered body with the pieces (including the face) neatly stacked on top of each other (a somewhat common manner of displaying bodies among cartels). Both the (rather unique) appearance of and specific mutilations inflicted upon the body match exactly with the Funky Town video. The date of discovery, location of discovery, and  gang affiliations involves also all matched up. I will link the article if I can find it again, but IIRC it identified the dead gang member and mentioned that he was believed to have killed several people. Thus, I consider that video to be more instructive (as a reminder that if you live by the sword, you just might die by the sword) than horrifying. 

As for truly horrifying content (in a cringe-inducing sense), I believe that abundant examples can be found among wannabe pre-teen "viral prank" YouTubers.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 18, 2020)

When I was a highschool faggot that browsed /b/ I remember being disgusted at a gif that someone posted where a baby is just in a crib or something and man was like strapped to the ceiling and he just fucking takes a poo and it lands on the baby.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jan 18, 2020)

I did view a fair share of various gore, but for some reason the one thing staying with me is this text.


			http://downloads.newsok.com/documents/Underwoodvideotapetranscript.pdf


----------



## PinkRibbonScars (Jan 18, 2020)

Julie Terryberrys butthole


----------



## Skin and Bones (Jan 18, 2020)

This was on 4chan so it's possible he was making it all up, but I remember this one huy who admitted to having fantasies about nerco-pedophilia  that included their own cousin.


----------



## tampax pearl (Jan 18, 2020)

Saw a toddler getting peed on while tied up on the onion net, other parts torturing her; also knew a necrophile that fucked a dead deer. He proudly admitted it Freshman year of high school. Knew several pedophiles in high school. Not worth a thread but I can dox at least one of them if you're interested (it's the necrophile.)


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 19, 2020)

theync has a video of someone walking through the aftermath of the shot down Ukranian plane (It's first on the gore page.) There are huge piles of skin and bits and pieces everywhere, but the worst is someone who is surprisingly still mostly whole who was impaled on a fence.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 19, 2020)

There was a webm on 4chan where some guy castrated a mouse tied to some board with a pair of scissors and it went nuts. There was another one of someone taking a shit on a baby. 2 girls one cup also and I guess they call it the funky town video. And on liveleak, some toddler in China gets run over by a car and no one comes to check up on him.


----------



## Piss Bear (Jan 19, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> When I was a highschool faggot that browsed /b/ I remember being disgusted at a gif that someone posted where a baby is just in a crib or something and man was like strapped to the ceiling and he just fucking takes a poo and it lands on the baby.


Oh shit I dunno if I mentioned it but I have been thinking about posting this in this thread, too. I’m so glad I’m not the only one horrified by that shit. (literally lol) I also saw it on /b/. 

What were his intentions? Why was he shitting on a sobbing, screaming baby and recording it? Who allowed this? The implications to follow after this video are scary. Knowing how 4chan can be it’s probably a cropped child porn video involving scat play.
... Or maybe just a weird joke? Doesn’t matter, that baby is not in good hands.


----------



## John Waters Art Bong (Jan 19, 2020)

One I haven't seen mentioned here yet is a video from a Venezuelan prison where a guy is forced to eat his own fingers by other inmates. The fingers are chopped off before the video starts, and he's been tortured by having melted plastic dripped on him ( I can't remember if that was in the description or if that happens during the video). The guy being forced to eat the fingers is so mentally broken and probably in shock that he doesn't resist or gag or anything, he just eats all of his severed fingers.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 19, 2020)

brutal poodle said:


> Oh shit I dunno if I mentioned it but I have been thinking about posting this in this thread, too. I’m so glad I’m not the only one horrified by that shit. (literally lol) I also saw it on /b/.
> 
> What were his intentions? Why was he shitting on a sobbing, screaming baby and recording it? Who allowed this? The implications to follow after this video are scary. Knowing how 4chan can be it’s probably a cropped child porn video involving scat play.
> ... Or maybe just a weird joke? Doesn’t matter, that baby is not in good hands.



That baby most likely unfortunately suffered a fate we can't imagine. That man could have raped it to death or fed it to dogs God only knows the evil that men do.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 19, 2020)

It was cartel videos that made me decide I'd had enough and there was no reason to watch any more gore, at least not that kind.  One where they were just slowly cutting up some guy whose hands and feet were already gone.  He was barely moving but would jerk from time to time.  It was some time in the middle of it.  Cartels are fucking animals and if they killed every single one of those scum without a trace of due process it would be fine with me.  And of course Funky Town.  Fuck those creatures.

For initial shock, the old 3 guys 1 hammer.

For pure body horror, just any photos of people who have seriously fucked themselves up with krokodil and have flesh hanging off their arms and/or legs, exposed bone, anything where there's just empty space between the radius and ulna because the flesh has just been eaten away.  If you fuck yourself up that badly you might as well just end it.

Other shit isn't as horrifying, like people being executed with shotguns, especially with them close to the head.  The skull expands rapidly and the face almost looks comical.  Obviously it isn't but as ways to die go it doesn't particularly horrify me.  It beats cancer.  

Stuff like the Offended page never particularly bothered me maybe because I'd already seen most of that shit anyway.

Depraved sadism of the cartel sort horrifies me more than the actual physical damage.

For some reason, horrific body damage from trauma doesn't bother me in gore much but I can't stand watching surgery videos.


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2020)

Battlecruiser3000ad said:


> I did view a fair share of various gore, but for some reason the one thing staying with me is this text.
> 
> 
> http://downloads.newsok.com/documents/Underwoodvideotapetranscript.pdf


Well, that was fucked-up.


----------



## caonima (Jan 19, 2020)

The tape David Parker Ray (The toybox killer) used to play to his victims is pretty messed up.

You can find the audio online, but here's the transcript:








						David Parker Ray's Audio Tape Transcript
					

David Parker Ray's audio tape transcript recorded on July 23, 1993




					thinkingaboutphilosophy.blogspot.com


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 21, 2021)

Fetish morph art with photos of real people. Often children.

I apologize in advance for the necro.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 21, 2021)

In the good old days of Rotten.com - There was an image of a dead chick fished out of the Hudson, called "Blonde.jpg".
There is no substitute for the visage of corroded death. The melted eyes and snarling skeleton face. It haunts you, man.


----------



## Liber Pater (Mar 21, 2021)

caonima said:


> The tape David Parker Ray (The toybox killer) used to play to his victims is pretty messed up.
> 
> You can find the audio online, but here's the transcript:
> 
> ...


The tape (as read by Goofy)
Hyuck hyuck hyuck



Curt Sibling said:


> In the good old days of Rotten.com - There was an image of a dead chick fished out of the Hudson, called "Blonde.jpg".
> There is no substitute for the visage of corroded death. The melted eyes and snarling skeleton face. It haunts you, man.


I tried looking for it on Goregrish and a couple of other places, but wasn't able to find that exact image. Do you have it saved somewhere (or know where it might be mirrored)?
Also, RIP Rotten.com It's frustrating how many good gore sites have gone down over the years.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Mar 21, 2021)

Strangely I became more sensitive to gore, not less, when I did some low-level work as an anatomy demonstrator.  It made death immediate enough that I don't want to see any more or it for free, thanks; but it's not nearly as bad when the intentions of everyone in the room is instruction and not titillation.  Nonetheless I found it pretty horrifying at first -- unzipping a body bag to find super emaciated old people with terrifying rictus grins, shrivelled prune-like eyes and bizarre plastic surgeries (it struck me as strange that this was seemingly the only type of surgery practiced on these bodies before they'd be given to the children).  Lots of these donated bodies were completely wasted with zero educational value and in a totally unconscionable manner that would probably not occur today, or anytime in the USA in the last few decades, but that's another story and just gave it an extra note of melancholy and horror.  All the professors, in contrast to every other department where they were much younger, were in their 70s - 90s; I suppose because you don't need to much keep up to date.  One was in the room when students were working on a family member of his.

P.S. I won a decent amount of prize money for one of my prosections.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 21, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> In the good old days of Rotten.com - There was an image of a dead chick fished out of the Hudson, called "Blonde.jpg".
> There is no substitute for the visage of corroded death. The melted eyes and snarling skeleton face. It haunts you, man.


I remember that one. Shit was downright ghastly.


----------



## Liber Pater (Mar 22, 2021)

tampax pearl said:


> Saw a toddler getting peed on while tied up on the onion net, other parts torturing her; also knew a necrophile that fucked a dead deer. He proudly admitted it Freshman year of high school. Knew several pedophiles in high school. Not worth a thread but I can dox at least one of them if you're interested (it's the necrophile.)


Please do



John Waters Art Bong said:


> One I haven't seen mentioned here yet is a video from a Venezuelan prison where a guy is forced to eat his own fingers by other inmates. The fingers are chopped off before the video starts, and he's been tortured by having melted plastic dripped on him ( I can't remember if that was in the description or if that happens during the video). The guy being forced to eat the fingers is so mentally broken and probably in shock that he doesn't resist or gag or anything, he just eats all of his severed fingers.


I remember that video from Best Gore. Venezuelan prisons are terrifying even by Latin American standards. There was a pretty famous gore video that's been circulating on the Internet for a while of an alleged rapist ('alleged' is the imperative word when talking about the Venezuelan justice system) being beaten/stabbed and gangraped in his cell.
It's not an uncommon occurrence in prisons, but it doesn't usually get filmed and uploaded to the Internet, even in Latin America.


----------



## John Waters Art Bong (Mar 22, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> I remember that video from Best Gore. Venezuelan prisons are terrifying even by Latin American standards. There was a pretty famous gore video that's been circulating on the Internet for a while of an alleged rapist ('alleged' is the imperative word when talking about the Venezuelan justice system) being beaten/stabbed and gangraped in his cell.
> It's not an uncommon occurrence in prisons, but it doesn't usually get filmed and uploaded to the Internet, even in Latin America.


I'm sorry to say that I've seen that one, too. The murdered man's name was Richard Carrillo; here's a short video about what happened to him:


----------



## Liber Pater (Mar 22, 2021)

John Waters Art Bong said:


> I'm sorry to say that I've seen that one, too. The murdered man's name was Richard Carrillo; here's a short video about what happened to him:


I've definitely seen he Gloomy House video before. Gloomy was actually one of my favorite channels on YouTube before he stopped posting (RIP).
Originally, I saw the prison rape video as part of a mondo film, but didn't learn the context behind it until much later when Gloomy released his video.


----------



## Little Dark Age (May 16, 2021)

Definitely the soup girl, I think she's called. A girl who killed herself in her bathtub and wasn't discovered until much later, and she looks partially melted, the flesh totally dripping off her leg and the water a weird beige color. But that's just gore, nbd; the worst part is  her totally bloated, waterlogged face and distended lips, empty eye sockets, and her mouth which is absolutely packed with large silvery maggots. 

When people in this thread talk about being haunted by an image and actively trying to forget it, now I know what they mean.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (May 16, 2021)

Steelersfan22 said:


> a lot of things, but the Christchurch shooting


What was terrible about it? That was the best thing I've seen in years.


----------



## AnOminous (May 16, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> What was terrible about it? That was the best thing I've seen in years.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 16, 2021)

Little Dark Age said:


> Definitely the soup girl, I think she's called. A girl who killed herself in her bathtub and wasn't discovered until much later, and she looks partially melted, the flesh totally dripping off her leg and the water a weird beige color. But that's just gore, nbd; the worst part is  her totally bloated, waterlogged face and distended lips, empty eye sockets, and her mouth which is absolutely packed with large silvery maggots.
> 
> When people in this thread talk about being haunted by an image and actively trying to forget it, now I know what they mean.


Hey man, you leave Hamden, Connecticut's premiere seasonal restaurant out of this.



			https://thesoupgirl.com


----------

